# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Terrible event on SXM

## bkeats

Awful story about a young woman who apparently was killed on the day her family was to return home.

https://thedailyherald.sx/islands/58...l-s-body-found

We sometimes add a few days on SXM when we travel to SBH. I remember when there was only Captain Oliver's on Oyster Pond and everything was peaceful. Then 20 years later our rental car was broken into. That one you can blame on me but the island seems to be sinking into the muck and mire as time goes by. Not likely to be visiting much more.

----------


## amyb

How horrible and how very sad.

----------


## GMP62

What a horrible tragedy. Prayers going out to this grief stricken family.  I can't even imagine what they're going through.

----------


## stbartshopper

That is very bad news. at 9:30 in the morning- wonder why no witnesses have come forward as the island is very populated? Maybe she was jogging in an isolated area?

----------


## GlobeTrot

> That is very bad news. at 9:30 in the morning- wonder why no witnesses have come forward as the island is very populated? Maybe she was jogging in an isolated area?



We left our vacation home around noon on Sat and actually passed the area where she was found. As we drove out we saw a couple of joggers along the same road...it's a fairly popular jogging route. The area between her hotel and jogging destination isn't exactly isolated but where she was found is a bit isolated. There's the bay bush area and a long stretch of gated private home/communities and tall property walls along the shoulder of the road. So it's quite possible for no witnesses. My initial thought and concern was that i hope she wasn't hit by a car. Very sad and unfortunate. Hoping for swift capture of suspect.

I recently convinced several friends to consider the island for holiday as it's beautiful and safe. They're having second thoughts but this won't deter us from future SXM holiday. Travel smart and safe.

GlobeTrot...long time lurker

----------


## GlobeTrot

Also thought to add...the gated communities along that stretch of road have a private security firm guarding the entrance, and they seem well armed and prepared.

----------


## JEK

> Also thought to add...the gated communities along that stretch of road have a private security firm guarding the entrance, and they seem well armed and prepared.




Truly a terrible situation . . . .

----------


## andynap

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...wendy-montulet

----------


## Peter NJ

Another murder this morning 




https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...price-car-park

----------


## GlobeTrot

Glad to hear of swift capture...was a very rainy morning but we knew there had to be passerby. On the other hand, saddened to hear of more violent crime and loss of life.

I'm convinced that if there's life outside this planet, they want absolutely nothing to do with our race. Such disregard.

----------


## KevinS

The person who was arrested, and who admitted to the crimes, is reported to have himself been murdered while in jail in Guadeloupe.

----------


## amyb

What is happening to CIVILIZATION? Rules and regulations? Law and order?

----------


## andynap

> The person who was arrested, and who admitted to the crimes, is reported to have himself been murdered while in jail in Guadeloupe.



https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...in-prison-cell

----------


## jayhawkgirl

Wow, and I used to feel safe in Marigot.

----------


## JEK

1.jpg

----------


## Karen

I am very sad for the family and will keep my personal thoughts to myself about SXM, the French side that we adored. I pray that they find peace and comfort.

----------

